# question about Ski's



## Tazkb (Oct 14, 2011)

what is the main use for router ski's and how important are they in the wood shop ?
sorry if i'm being a bit thick but as far as I can see they route slots ? and I have other jigs which can do the same ?
thanks guys


----------



## PigBear (Dec 14, 2010)

You could use them to route slots but they are good for planing/thicknessing wood if you don't have a planer.

For example I'm working on some cutting boards for Xmass. The wood isn't flat as I used different thicknesses of stock.

So am using my router, suspended above a board on the skiis, to shave off wood until it's a uniform thickness. This works very well.


----------



## PigBear (Dec 14, 2010)

Sorry I don't have 10 posts yet so I can't edit my posts.

You set the router height, i.e. I have my plunge router base suspended on the threaded rod between the skiis, and then you move the skiis up and down the wood in the direction of the grain to remove a little wood with each pass. So I set the router depth for the first pass and then do the whole board, move it down a bit more, take another pass over the whole board, etc.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Tazkb said:


> what is the main use for router ski's and how important are they in the wood shop ?
> sorry if i'm being a bit thick but as far as I can see they route slots ? and I have other jigs which can do the same ?
> thanks guys


When you have a spare hour or two, go through my uploads and you'll find many uses for skis Keith. As an ex-Lancashire lad, I wouldn't lie to you!


----------



## Tazkb (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks chaps, I was just wondering what the big deal with them was, do they need to be rounded off at the top and fancy, or can they be squared off, like the top of the T upside down ?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Tazkb said:


> Thanks chaps, I was just wondering what the big deal with them was, do they need to be rounded off at the top and fancy, or can they be squared off, like the top of the T upside down ?


The ski ends can be any shape or size to suit individual needs. The one shown here was made for a critical one off job. I've often said that router skis will not be used every day, but many difficult jobs can be made really easy by their use. There are many tools in every shop/shed that are only used occasionally, many costing lots of money, whereas skis cost very little to make.


----------



## AvantGuy (Dec 26, 2011)

I don't have a router yet, otherwise I'd just have a look at it, so I ask: 

Do all routers have a base that accommodates those rods?
Is there a "standard" diameter for them?
--Bob



harrysin said:


> The ski ends can be any shape or size to suit individual needs. The one shown here was made for a critical one off job. I've often said that router skis will not be used every day, but many difficult jobs can be made really easy by their use. There are many tools in every shop/shed that are only used occasionally, many costing lots of money, whereas skis cost very little to make.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That was not a but in post Bob, you supplied useful information relative to the question asked. (What on earth has Christmas done to me, I'm being so polite to you Bob!)


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry
.

===



harrysin said:


> That was not a but in post Bob, you supplied useful information relative to the question asked. (What on earth has Christmas done to me, I'm being so polite to you Bob!)


----------



## PigBear (Dec 14, 2010)

AvantGuy said:


> I don't have a router yet, otherwise I'd just have a look at it, so I ask:
> 
> Do all routers have a base that accommodates those rods?
> Is there a "standard" diameter for them?
> --Bob


My router came with both fixed and plunge bases. I keep the fixed base upside down in my router table.

The plunge base has 3/8" holes for various accessories - i.e. an edge guide. So I just used 3/8" threaded rod for the rods in my skis.

I use my fingers to hold the base plate of the router when I'm adjusting the height/plunge depth of the router on the skiis to prevent the rods from sagging/bending.

The skiis are such a simple thing and they work so well.


----------



## Tazkb (Oct 14, 2011)

excellent and helpfull answers, thanks guys, I reckon I may well knock a set up, one more question, could the rods be threaded bar ? if not how do you guys end up with the threaded ends ? do you have a metal lathe to thread the bars ends ? if so I don't have a metal lathe, it's something iv'e been after for years a small metal lathe, they can be so usefull but I always seem to need something more important when I get enough cash saved for a cheap lathe (approx £300) here in the UK plus tools etc
thanks


----------



## PigBear (Dec 14, 2010)

Tazkb said:


> excellent and helpfull answers, thanks guys, I reckon I may well knock a set up, one more question, could the rods be threaded bar ? if not how do you guys end up with the threaded ends ? do you have a metal lathe to thread the bars ends ? if so I don't have a metal lathe, it's something iv'e been after for years a small metal lathe, they can be so usefull but I always seem to need something more important when I get enough cash saved for a cheap lathe (approx £300) here in the UK plus tools etc
> thanks


I used threaded rod since I don't have a way to put threads on unthreaded rod. Works fine, the rods don't rub and I don't move the router around on the rods anyway, once it's in place, just the skiis get to ski around.


----------



## AvantGuy (Dec 26, 2011)

I'd like to thank everyone for helping me with my question, and I hope the OP does not feel hijacked!

--Bob


----------



## Tazkb (Oct 14, 2011)

not at all avantguy it's all a learning curve for all of us


----------

